# I've been everywhere man, I've been everywhere.



## BrownSheep (Jun 12, 2012)

Not really but I'ld like to know where our little community's members have been. Countries, states, towns, or the worlds largest ball of yarn I don't really care! If you have stories or picture please share them! 

I've been to Idaho, Washington, Colorado, Wyoming, Indiana, Montana, California, Oregon, Florida, Nevada, Utah, Michigan,and Arizona. I've never left the country, but I do own an illegal jar of dirt from a castle in Prague.  One of my favorite places is up around Stanley Idaho.

Now, tell me about you and your adventures!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Place BYHers have been

Alabama    		 (x0)
 Alaska       		 (x0)
Arizona      		(x0)  
 Arkansas       		(x1)
California		(x3)
 Colorado 		(x2)
Connecticut 		(x2)
Delaware 		(x1)
Florida			(x4)
 Georgia 		(x2)
Hawaii 			(x1)
Idaho 			(x1)
Illinois			(x2)
 Indiana			(x3)
 Iowa 			(x1)
Kansas 			(x0)
Kentucky		(x1)
 Louisiana 		(x0)
Maine         		(x3)
Maryland   	 	(x3)
Massachusetts		(x3)
 Michigan		(x3)
 Minnesota		(x1)
 Mississippi 		(x0)
Missouri 		(x0)
Montana 		(x1)
Nebraska 		(x1)
Nevada 		(x3)
New Hampshire		(x3)
New Jersey 		(x3)
New Mexico 		(x1)
New York 		(x3)
North Carolina		(x3)
 North Dakota 		(x1)		
Ohio 			(x3)
Oklahoma 		(x1)
Oregon			(x1)
 Pennsylvania  		(x4)
Rhode Island 		(x2)
South Carolina 		(x4)
South Dakota 		(x1)
Tennessee 		(x2)
Texas 			(x1)
Utah 			(x2)
Vermont 		(x3)
Virginia 		(x3)
Washington 		(x1)
West Virginia 		(x2)
Wisconsin 		(x2)
Wyoming  		(x2)
District of Columbia	(x2)

CANADA		(x3)
	Toronto		(x2)
	Montreal		(x1)

MEXICO		(x1)
	Cancun		(x1)


----------



## SheepGirl (Jun 12, 2012)

I've been to:
Maine, Vermont, New Hampshire, New York, Massachusetts, Rhode Island, Connecticut, New Jersey, Pennsylvania, Delaware, Maryland (I live here ), D.C., Virginia, North Carolina, South Carolina, Georgia, Florida, West Virginia, Ohio, Indiana, Illinois, and Wisconsin.

Our main destinations have been to Wisconsin (to visit my grandmother's family), New Hampshire/Vermont (to visit my dad's family), and Florida (to go to Disney World/Island of Adventure/Universal Studios/Seaworld and to visit my aunt), so naturally we would drive through all the other states to get there. The only reason we were able to go to Maine is because my mom wanted to stop at Kennebunkport (we were already in Manchester, NH and it was only 1.5 hrs away).

Saw the post below me and I totally forgot I went to Toronto, Canada!  My dad was on a hockey team 6 yrs ago and they won here in the states so they went to Canada to compete...they didn't win, but they got that far!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jun 12, 2012)

California 
Connecticut
Delaware
Florida
Georgia
Maine
Maryland
Massachusetts
Nevada
New Hampshire
New Jersey
New York
North Carolina
Ohio
Pennsylvania
Rhode Island
South Carolina
Vermont
Virginia
Canada (just barely but I was there!)


----------



## PattySh (Jun 12, 2012)

I've been to Vermont (live here) New Hampshire (shopping!), Massachussets (Big E Horse Expo adventures and auctions), Maine (sudden road trip!), New York (relatives), Michigan (relative), California (lived in San Jose and Sunnyvale), Nevada ( vacation and casinos of course), Utah (so cool to float in the salt water), Wyoming  (Yellowstone before the fire), CO, OK, AR(Arkansas is it AR), TN (ex's relatives), So Carolina (a convention , went during peach season OMG delicious), N. Carolina, Virginia (Virginia Beach vacation),  D.C., Pennsylvania, Maryland, New Jersey, the 401 to Toronto, Ontario, Canada regularly to pick up granddaughter,  Montreal, Canada and lastly Cancun, Mexico (awesome barter vacation of a lifetime traded a puppy for a  7 day stay in a 5 star resort!!) I had a plane stop in Texas but stayed on the plane and we got to see the inside of the Georgia airport lol.


----------



## elevan (Jun 12, 2012)

Ohio 
Michigan
Pennsylvania
West Virginia
Kentucky
Indiana
Iowa
Illinois
Wisconsin
Minnesota
North Dakota
South Dakota
Tennessee
Georgia
Florida
Virginia
North Carolina
South Carolina


----------



## GLENMAR (Jun 12, 2012)

Virginia
Ohio
Maryland
Pennsylvania
South Carolina
North Carolina
Connecticut
Delaware (passing through)
Kentucky 
West Virginia
California
Nevada
New York
Maine
New Hampshire (passing through)
Indiana (passing through)
Illinois
Minnesota
Georgia
Florida
New Jersey
Massachusetts
Tennessee

Costa Rica
Canada
Germany
France
Belgum
Bahamas
Porto Rico


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jun 14, 2012)

VT
NH
NY
ME
NJ
MD
Washington DC
VA
SC
FL
GA
PA
CT
MA
TX
CA

Italy (Rome, Florence, Pisa, Positano, Sorrento, Vinci, Pompeii)
France (Marseille, Avignon, les Baux, Eze)
Spain (Barcelona)
Monaco
Vatican City
Germany (Stuttgart/Tbingen area) 
Canada (Montreal, Quebec)


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 14, 2012)

north carolina
south carolina
kansas
oklahoma
virginia
west viginia
pennsylvania
georgia
tennessee
maryland


----------



## greybeard (Jun 23, 2012)

* means I lived there more than 6 months. All others, I either visited or were temporarily there working for weeks or less than 6 months. 
Texas*
Calif
New Mexico.
South Carolina.
North Carolina.*
Virginia.
Georgia
Oklahoma.
Louisiana.*
Mississippi.
Tennessee*
Indiana
Illinois*
Wisconsin
Alabama.
Florida.*
Arkansas.
Alaska.
.....................
Cuba*
Vietnam*
Old Mexico
Okinawa
Japan
Hawaii
Hong Kong.
Taiwan
Australia.
South Korea.
Laos
Thailand
Jamaica
Puerto Rico
The Phillipines

I'm done travelling for the most part unless a hurricane runs me out of Texas again.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 23, 2012)

Texas
WA

Ya... interesting, huh? LOL!

Well to be fair we;ve driven hrough Canada, but I dont remember (was a baby)


----------



## bjjohns (Jul 3, 2012)

All states except Hawaii.
All of the lower Canadian provinces.
Mexico (x2)
Chile (x1)
Bolivia (x3)
Brazil (x5)
England (X i lost count)
Wales (x2)
Scotland (x3)
France
Belgium (X2)
Amsterdam (x I lost count)
Abu Dhabi (x2)
Quataar
Dubai (x 4)
Indonesia (X i lost count)
Malaysia (x 20 or so)
Thailand
Taiwan
China (x 5)
Australia
Singapore (x7 or so)
India

I use to be in field service for Oil & gas, then I became a technical instructor. I only counted places where I have stayed for at least 2 nights. Now I am an engineer and get to stay HOME!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 3, 2012)

OOOoh ! I forgot

I live in AK, So, count me, in Alaska. 

Sad not many people have been there, but I LOVE the secluded-ness


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 3, 2012)

bjjohns said:
			
		

> All states except Hawaii.
> All of the lower Canadian provinces.
> Mexico (x2)
> Chile (x1)
> ...


Dang. You have been everywhere.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 3, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> bjjohns said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, i agree w/ Straw. Well, he hasnt been to Hawwai


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 3, 2012)

^^ Yes, you have a point. lol


----------



## bjjohns (Jul 3, 2012)

I've not been to most of western europe, none of eastern europe. Still missing a bunch of south american countries. And honestly, I'd be happy if I don't. I did all of my non-north american travel in ten years. A bit burned out.


----------



## boykin2010 (Jul 3, 2012)

I am a loser  compared to all of yall

Georgia 
Florida 
South Carolina
North Carolina 
Maryland 
Pennsylvania 

The last 4 I spent less than 1 day in. I live in GA and vacation a lot in FL
I actually travel a lot just not far away


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 4, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> Texas
> WA
> 
> Ya... interesting, huh? LOL!
> ...


Lettme edit


Texas (lived and vacationed there)
Alaska (live)
Washington (vacation)
Oregon (vacation)

So, 4 states.


----------



## Symphony (Jul 4, 2012)

Iowa
Illinois
Indiana
Ohio
Pennsylvania
Virginia
D.C.
Maryland
Nebraska
Kentucky
South Dakota
Minnesota
Wisconsin
Missouri
Kansas
Washington/Seattle
Hawaii
Florida
---------
Virgin Islands
Saint Croix


----------



## Fierlin (Jul 5, 2012)

I have been to:

Australia (live here)
England (grew up there)
Wales
Scotland
France
Switzerland
Italy
Canary Islands (Fuerteventura and Lanzarote)
China
Singapore
Malaysia
Will be going to Germany at the end of the year.

...Yea, not that long of a list.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jul 5, 2012)

Alabama         
Alaska            
Arizona            
Arkansas       
California       
Colorado       
Florida           
Georgia         
Hawaii           
Idaho            
Illinois           
Indiana         
Iowa             
Kansas             
Kentucky       
Louisiana      
Michigan       
Minnesota    
Mississippi    
Missouri        
Montana       
Nebraska      
Nevada         
New Mexico         
North Carolina       
North Dakota         
Ohio             
Oklahoma        
Oregon            
Pennsylvania          
South Carolina       
South Dakota         
Tennessee     
Texas             
Utah             
Virginia         
Washington      
West Virginia    
Wisconsin         
Wyoming          
District of Columbia    

MEXICO        
Australia

I think I got all of them. For all that are listed I have at a min. spent a few hours exploring the cities during a long lay over, I have spent at least 24 hrs  in the rest of them.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 5, 2012)

BarredRockMomma said:
			
		

> Alabama
> Alaska
> Arizona
> Arkansas
> ...


OMG! YOUVE BEEN EVERYWHERE!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jul 5, 2012)

BarredRockMomma said:
			
		

> Alabama
> Alaska
> Arizona
> Arkansas
> ...


I think you need to add some New England States to that list!


----------



## heatherlynnky (Jul 5, 2012)

Massachusets, Maine, Vermont, New Hampshire,Rhode Island, New Jersey, New York, Connecticut, Vermont, Pennsylvania, Ohio, West Virgina, Maryland, South Carolina, Arkansas, Texas, Louisiana,Mississippi,Florida, Georgia, Tennessee, Missouri, Indiana, Illinois, Iowa,  North Dakota,  South Dakota,  Montana, Wyoming, Colorado, Utah, Nevada, Arizona, Kentucky  and New Mexico. I think Oklahoma too but I am not positive. I can sleep through entire states very easy so any i was fuzzy on i didn't list.   

In addition  to that i have been to Germany, Austria, and France.


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 6, 2012)

Florida  (lived there)    
Georgia                
Illinois           
Indiana  (born there / live now)
Kentucky 
Louisiana (flight layover)      
Michigan       
Ohio                  
Tennessee     
Texas (flight layover)
Virginia   (spent summers)

Mexico (for work but we got to explore after hours)


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jul 6, 2012)

I So want to go to New England that is the only region that I am missing. I know that I will get there some day. The first goal was all 50 by 25. I allmost made it so I have changed it to all 50 by 50. I also want to see Canada, England, Scottland, and Ireland.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jul 6, 2012)

I also can tell you an adventure that happened in most of the states.


----------



## RemudaOne (Jul 6, 2012)

I KNOW I won't remember all of them, LOL.  But here's a shot, in no particular order!

Indiana
Illinois
New York
Wisconsin
Colorado
Louisiana
Mississippi
Georgia
Florida
California
Oregon
Washington
New Mexico
Arizona
Oklahoma
Missouri
Kansas
Nebraska
Arkansas
Alabama
Nevada
Kentucky
Hawaii
Mexico
Spain
England
France
Italy
Ireland
Portugal
Germany

Thank God I hit "Preview" before I submitted this..... I forgot the state I live in now!!  

Texas (good grief.....)


----------

